# Where is the telnet client ?

## juliancoccia

How to I emerge my telnet client ?

# telnet 192.168.0.1

bash: telnet: command not found

# emerge telnet

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "telnet".

# emerge netkit-telnet

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "netkit-telnet".

Thank you,

Julian

----------

## NeddySeagoon

juliancoccia,

emerge -s telnet

Take your pick.

----------

## UberLord

emerge net-misc/telnet-bsd

----------

## juliancoccia

Thanks guys. That did it.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> emerge net-misc/telnet-bsd

 

works fine here and should be sufficiently secure

thanks !

----------

## khayyam

juliancoccia ...

if its just the client you can use any of the 'netcat' implimentations for such things, eg net-analyzer/nmap[ncat]

```
% ncat --telnet 192.168.xxx.xxx
```

 *man ncat wrote:*   

> -t, --telnet    Answer Telnet negotiations

 

best ... khay

----------

## Ant P.

busybox telnet works fine here. No need to emerge anything.

edit: Oh... maybe that wasn't an option 11 years ago?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> busybox telnet works fine here. No need to emerge anything.
> 
> 

 

wasn't aware of that one - thanks !

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit: Oh... maybe that wasn't an option 11 years ago?

 

haha - thought it would take you longer to notice   :Laughing: 

----------

## khayyam

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> busybox telnet works fine here. No need to emerge anything.

 

Ant ... yeah, that would be a better option, and busybox also provides 'nc' (netcat) ... though it doesn't support '-t, --telnet'.

best ... khay

----------

